#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Встреча Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIY и президент США

## Майя П

Интересная новость...
"Американский же президент желает этой встречей подчеркнуть поддержку сохранения религиозной, культурной и лингвистической уникальности Тибета, а также защиту прав тибетцев. Кроме того, встреча должна, по замыслам американского руководства, продолжить диалог между представителями Далай-ламы и правительством КНР, направленный на преодоление разногласий. Также, на ней не будет присутствовать пресса".
http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/07/16/d...v-belom-dome-d

----------

Asanga (17.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2011)

----------

